# what do crows eat



## mtherabbthuntr

I keep getting crows in my corn feilds and I would like to keep them away by baiting them some were else


----------



## Triple B

anything and everything. crows are opprotunistic feeders as are most corvids, but depending on your location and time of year will show preferences in food selection. they are omnivorious and will feed on everything from carion ,to nuts and berries, to trash from dumpsters. why do you want them gone?


----------



## Bgunit68

We have an overpopulation of crows in this area. We hunt on two local dairy farms. Both farmers have asked us to shoot as many as we can while rabbit hunting. The last year they have been destroying his crops. We went one better. One weekend we'll hunt crows. The next we'll hunt yotes in the am and rabbits in the afternoon. Most of the crows we shoot have their crops full of corn. The farmer loves us. So do the hawks and coyotes. They eat a lot of the crows we shoot. You see? Everybody is happy, well, except the crows.


----------



## irdaniel

Crows will eat items that will make a possums gag! uke: 







uke:


----------



## AlpineArcher24

Maybe look into inviting a couple skilled crow hunters to your property


----------



## dfisher

Crows eat a lot of different things. Seen them eating dead, winter killed fish at lakes, carrion long road sides, grain, bird eggs and baby birds...the list goes on. Old farmers say they like to get in a newly emerging cornfield and pull up the new shoots of corn to get the seed. I don't know if this is true but I wouldn't put it past them.

Dan


----------



## gentleman4561

They love corn. But will eat pretty much anything they can get their hands on.


----------



## maukwa

Bgunit68 said:


> We have an overpopulation of crows in this area. We hunt on two local dairy farms. Both farmers have asked us to shoot as many as we can while rabbit hunting. The last year they have been destroying his crops. We went one better. One weekend we'll hunt crows. The next we'll hunt yotes in the am and rabbits in the afternoon. Most of the crows we shoot have their crops full of corn. The farmer loves us. So do the hawks and coyotes. They eat a lot of the crows we shoot. You see? Everybody is happy, well, except the crows.


You will be a grub on the other side and the crows will hunt you.....

You are upsetting the balance by shooting these creatures that you do not need for food and who are not threatening your life....

http://www.hsus.org/wildlife/a_closer_l ... crows.html


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Crows eat corn, milo, soybeans, sunflower seeds, mellons, pecans, frogs, baby ducks, baby song birds, baby upland birds, turtle eggs, and much more.

Bob A.


----------



## ZenZappa

Big Bad Crow Hunter with your guns that all you have to do is point and shoot and call yourself a hunter. Crows are mythic creatures linked to the richness of the land and the Natives that lived here before you. You have no honor.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Dear Zen,

You let your mouth run without even knowing me. Are we just a bit judgemental here!

I can tell by your asinine statements that you have never picked up a shotgun in your whole life.

As far as me having no honor, there you go again, talking about something you know nothing about.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## buckseye

They will eat anything that don't eat them first. I suppose a little of this and a little of that so there really is no way to bait them into giving up the variety they now enjoy.


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt

I use Expensive steak, Beef Porterhouse Steaks, and Beef Rib Roast, They Love it.


----------



## alleyyooper

Mickey Dees cheese buger and fries I was told. But if your in an area with dump chickens (sea gulls) you will get to see a good fight.

 Al


----------



## deerblazer93

You will be a grub on the other side and the crows will hunt you.....

You are upsetting the balance by shooting these creatures that you do not need for food and who are not threatening your life....

wtf , are u another one of them tree huggin hippies , i would come out to this guys feild and shoot till i ran out of ammo :sniper:


----------



## deerblazer93

Bob Aronsohn said:


> Dear Zen,
> 
> You let your mouth run without even knowing me. Are we just a bit judgemental here!
> 
> I can tell by your asinine statements that you have never picked up a shotgun in your whole life.
> 
> As far as me having no honor, there you go again, talking about something you know nothing about.
> 
> Bob Aronsohn


what is with ZEN and maukwa they obviously dont hunt or they would relize we are doing more good than anything!!!!!!!!! :******:


----------



## kvernum3

crows will eat just about anything. :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye

They like eyeballs!!!


----------



## mallykiller

hahahahha zenzappa and maukwa are ridiculous........ this site is for hunters not for crybaby tree huggers....your on the wrong site I think you meant to go onto www.peta.com, go and find some friends there


----------



## fuzznuts

Crows like fresh dog poop. So do your neighbors a favor in the evenings and get yourself an extended dust pan and a spade and pickup the neighborhood. If your really hard up for some dog poop, get ahold of the humane society bet they would love to bring you over a truck load. After you've gathered all the poop you can get, buy a can of corn and dump that on top of it....now take it out to your favorite hunting spot, hopefully your upwind from it, you'll figure that out soon enough....


----------



## Anntelope

A single family of crows can consume 40,000 grubs, caterpillars, army worms, and other insects in one nesting season. Twenty percent of the Eastern crow's diet consists of insects that are generally considered pests by gardeners and farmers. Though crows do eat corn, the grain does not make up a large percentage of their diet, and the amount of corn they consume is offset by the good they do for crops by eating damaging insects and larvae.

Crows are good citizens of their ecosystem; their seed transport and storage contribute to the maintenance, renewal, and spread of forests, thereby stemming soil erosion. And their habit of eating carrion makes them nature's cleanup crew.


----------



## Crow Lover

I have fed the crows at my house for at least ten years and I can assure you that corn is not one of their favorite foods. I put out a lot of corn for the squirrels and from ledgend, crows. The crows will eat the corn only as a last resort and then they take it to a birdbath to soak it. I have decided that the farmers are wrong and the crows in their fields are after the grubs. They will eat grass when they are low on food so perhaps that is when they do eat new corn sprouts if they do. Grubs are also huge consumers of young blades of green so it would be difficult to pin the blame on one species.
New studies have placed the brain power of the crows as above primates and I have been amazed at how they live in the same families and care and watch out for each other. 
What began as birdwatching for small birds ended up as a real admiration for the crow. They use tools and wits to survive the people trying to kill them.They told me at the National Aviary in Pittsburg, PA that the largest talking vocabulary of any bird they had ever had was a crow. Please do a little research on line on crows and you will be amazed at the stories you read, I think you will have a new understanding of this kind and helpful bird.


----------



## TEALMAN

The crow is also a predator of young of the year gamebirds, waterfowl, and songbirds. That is why I show no love for the crow and shoot them everychance I get.


----------



## tigerj

LEAVE THE CROWS ALONE! I have nothing against hunting. My husband is a hunter and I love venison. However, crows do mankind a huge service by eating disease ridden carrion and all manner of rotting carcasses that litter the country. Getting rid of the crows is a real bad idea. I love one comment which said 'in the next life, you will be a bug and the crow will come after you!'. Do YOU have to eat to survive? Really? Guess what, crows do too! They have to eat also! Instead of killing them to get rid of 'the problem', feed them! In your area, there maybe insufficient carrion for them to feed on. In that case, feed them throwaway meat, meat you yourselves would not consume. We all have certain cuts of meat we prefer to throw out - give it to the crows! Help them feed their young when nesting time is here. They are God's creatures too and they deserve to be around, just like the rest of us! Personally, I find them highly intelligent birds, in fact they are smarter than a lot of people I know! Best wishes to all on this site.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

How did this topic gain so much attention from, i'm assuming "tree huggers" or whatever else you want to call them? :bop:

Back to your question, I don't think there is a whole lot you can do to get them out of your field. Your best bet is to get out there with the gun and take care of the problem yourself :thumb:


----------



## kingcanada

They will eat lead if you force feed them! Seriously, crows aren't threatening the man's life? They are threatening the man's livelihood. Of course, I am sure the government will come up with another stimulus package to fix that! :lol: They are taking food off of people's table too. Or in the case of the "crow worshipers", biofuel out of tank of your Prius! How dare those crows stand in the way of your self righteous display of hypocrisy! You too, must join the legions of crow assassins and do your part! Mother earth is counting on you! :rollin:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Tiger,

Crows are considered the 4th smartest bird in the world! The only birds with a higher IQ are some of your parots that live to be over 100 years old.

It dosen't hurt to trim there numbers a bit, they are to smart to be shot out like the Carrier Pigeon. Actually what led to the Carrier Pigeons demise was that they liked a particular kind of acorn and the timber industry cut all the trees down for lumber. No more food source, no more Carrier Pigeon!


----------

